# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Un agricultor ganó juicio por contaminación de transgénicos a una multinacional !!!

## kscastaneda

*Un agricultor ganó juicio por contaminación de transgénicos a una multinacional * de ESTUDIO JURIDICO CONTABLE NOTARIAL - BECKER SÍCOLI & SAITTA, el El Lunes, 15 de junio de 2009 a la(s) 13:13 · 
Los cultivos y sus peligros de contaminación, otra cuenta pendiente. 
Esta  es una historia de David contra Goliat. Un campesino canadiense inició  una demanda a la transnacional Monsanto para que pagara la limpieza de  sus campos, porque habían sido contaminados con canola transgénica  patentada por esa compañía y traída por el viento hasta sus campos.  Conocé la historia. 
Hace dos años Percy Schmeiser, un agricultor  que cultiva hoy sólo 64 hectáreas en la provincia de Saskatchewan,  Canadá, demandó judicialmente a la trasnacional Monsanto que pagara por  la limpieza de sus campos porque habían sido contaminados con canola  transgénica patentada por esa compañía. Polen transgénico de campos  vecinos habían llegado por viento o por insectos a las tierras de Percy.   
Previamente tanto Schmeiser como su esposa habían entrado en  contacto con la compañía y ésta misma había hecho pruebas para confirmar  que efectivamente las tierras estaban contaminadas. "Monsanto no dijo  que aceptaban realizar la descontaminación', pero antes de que hicieran  la limpieza nos mandaron un formato de liberación de responsabilidades  para que lo firmáramos. Tenía dos condiciones inaceptables: que mi  esposa, cualquier miembro de mi familia y yo jamás en la vida  volveríamos a demandar a Monsanto por contaminación, y que nos  comprometíamos a mantener en silencio los términos del acuerdo. Por  supuesto rechazamos el convenio".  
La victoria  
Fue  entonces que Schmeiser decidió contratar las labores de limpieza y envió  la cuenta a Monsanto, pero la corporación se rehusó a pagar y dijo que  sólo lo haría si el agricultor firmaba el acuerdo de liberación de  responsabilidad.  
Ya en la corte, en marzo de 2008 el juez ordenó  a Monsanto a pagar la descontaminación "y no tuvimos que firmar ningún  formato". El pago fue por 640 dólares canadienses, "y ya puede uno  imaginar la pena que le dio a una multinacional de ese tamaño pagar esa  cuenta. Muchos de nuestros periódicos en Canadá preguntaron qué está  pasando con los empresarios que necesitan ser llevados a juicio para  cubrir facturas tan pequeñas".  
El resultado de esta experiencia  fue "una gran victoria no sólo para mi familia, sino para todos los  agricultores, pues establece un precedente de que Monsanto y cualquier  otra compañía tiene que limpiar por la contaminación de transgénicos.  Esto es importante pues entramos en el área de las responsabilidades, es  decir, tú eres responsable si entras a destruir el trabajo o el campo  de alguien más. A Monsanto le gusta llegar a acuerdos antes de que sus  conflictos entren a la corte, pero en este caso no se pudo zafar".  
Patentes y derechos  
Como  se sabe, el conflicto entre estas dos partes viene de antes: en 1998  Monsanto demandó a Schmeiser por "apropiación indebida", esto es por  tener en sus campos semillas transgénicas patentadas por la empresa, sin  que hubiera pagado regalías por ellas. La realidad es que para Percy  era indeseables tal tecnología, pero le llegó por contaminación  genética. El fallo de este juicio fue: "la corte me dijo que no tendría  que pagar un solo centavo, pues Monsanto me exigía más o menos un millón  de dólares canadienses. Si hubiera perdido el caso, yo no estaría  aquí".  
La parte negativa del fallo fue que la corte decidió que  Monsanto sí era propietaria de la patente de la canola. "Lo triste es  que si ese gen patentado pasa a cualquier otra forma de vida, esa forma  de vida pasará a ser de Monsanto también".  
Pero la corte también  pidió al Parlamento de Canadá que cree nuevas leyes y reglamentos  respecto de quién tiene derecho a patentar una forma de vida, y eso está  ahora en proceso de discusión. "Nosotros sabemos ahora que para el  futuro de nuestras semillas, de nuestros alimentos, se tiene que  proteger los derechos de los agricultores de usar y desarrollar sus  propias semillas, y es un derecho que no se debe perder en ningún  momento".  
En su enfrentamiento con Monsanto, a lo largo de diez  años Percy Schmeiser gastó medio millón de dólares canadienses.  "afortunadamente tuvimos mucha ayuda de mucha gente en todo el mundo y  pudimos pagar estos costos. Lo que digo es que ningún agricultor está en  condición de enfrentar este tipo de juicios contra multinacionales, y  por eso para el caso de México, la recomendación es cerrar absolutamente  la puerta al maíz transgénico", por los efectos negativos ambientales y  de salud que implica, pero también por los riesgos judiciales  previsibles entre los productores y las trasnacionales de semillas,  particularmente Monsanto, que tiene demandados a muchos productores en  Estados Unidos por supuesta apropiación ilegal de la tecnología".  
Fuente infobaprofesionalTemas similares: Perú: 13.500 muertos anuales por contaminación ambiental Propuestas para la capitalización del pequeño agricultor La UNI ganó un premio internacional Contaminación transgénica de cultivos y alimentos: impactos e implicaciones Busco Proveedor agricultor de diversos productos

----------

